# Amoxycillan Wisdom Tooth Pain



## lanivetlady (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi

In a dialema and wondering if you can help. I have bad wisdom tooth pain due to an infection. I've been taking paracetamol for 3 days now and bought a mediacted mouth wash last night but its not getting any better?

I've rang my dentist and they have suggested amoxycillan antibiotics.  But I also rang my clinic and they are unsure about taking them and I have to wait for the consultant to get back to me?

What should I do?  I don't want anything to risk of a possible BFP but then pain is stopping me from sleeping.

Please help anyone?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Amoxicillin has been used for years and is not known to cause any harm to human pregnancy. The licensing information for amoxicillin says it is safe. 

Getting an abscess and potentially developing a nasty infection would be far worse than treating it early.


----------

